# 617 - Lord Frep?RISE! - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Good thing tinfoil-covered cardboard in the year 40,000 looks enough like Necron living metal to fool them. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

